# Bottling Honey



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Nope, just fill and screw the lid on. Honey if properly cured by the bees, is it's own preservative.

Keith


----------



## beegee (Jun 3, 2003)

No vacuum is necessary. I simply filter mine out of the extractor, into 5 gal buckets. Then I let it sit for a few days so the air bubbles come up. Then I use a bucket with a spout at the bottom to bottle as I strain it again either through a nylon sieve or some discarded panty-hose. I let it sit again for a few days to let the air bubbles rise and skim off any foam or debris. I always fill my jars well up into the neck and use 1-piece lids.

Some people heat their honey to make it flow better, but heating can destroy some of the good stuff in the honey and may alter the taste and fragrance.


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

*Discarded Panty Hose*

>I strain it again either through a nylon sieve or some discarded panty-hose. 

I like it  ! I just couldn't resist .


----------



## JaiPea (Sep 27, 2005)

> Some people heat their honey to make it flow better, but 
> heating can destroy some of the good stuff in the honey 
> and may alter the taste and fragrance.

A few years ago I came across a report in which scientists used a probe to check the temperature in several places around hives which were located from direct sun to shade. The numbers I remember as 'typical' range were mid-90's in the brood nest and 125 in the top super. At temps above 125 the comb was in danger of collapse. 

Warming honey to a 100 to help it flow would not affect any of the attributes, because that is a natural temperature.

It's a fair bet though that anything above 125 seems likely to affect taste and fragrance.


----------



## Rosej3570 (Apr 3, 2007)

Thank you for the responses. I was thinking that you didn't want to heat up the honey to much and that would make it hard to pull a vaccum. Thanks again.
Jeff in Iowa.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I WARM my honey to about 110 to 115 and when it cools in qt jars the lids "pop" seal like my Mother`s canning jars.


----------

